# homestead.com



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 13, 2008)

considering setting up a virtual estore through them, where it automatically does credit cards, paypal,etc.  has anyone used this site?

any suggestions?  it has to be dummy-proof! (for me) and pretty easy for customers.

your thoughts are appreciated.

monet


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Aug 13, 2008)

do you have to pay additional for the paypal shopping cart above the  site hosting fees?


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Aug 13, 2008)

We use homestead. I'm still trying to figure out all the paypal thing but it was pretty easty to set up!
Here is our web-site!

www.swingingkdairygoatfarm.com

If you go there you will see that I'm still working on our soap page    so..... 

Check it out and tell me what you think!


----------



## Deda (Aug 13, 2008)

Simply Divine Soap said:
			
		

> Check it out and tell me what you think!



I'm sure I've said this before, but, that picture of the little goats on the couch - I think that may be my very favorite picture of all time!

Thanks for giving me my 'eye candy' for the day!


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 13, 2008)

great site! love the little-one at bottom left!  i'm still in the "I wish!" category.  everything costs so much today, and i dont need any costly mistakes.  i dont know if pay pal/shopping cart is extra.  they promise alot, refreshing sites several times daily.  its a little baffling, since i know about as much about computers and websites and programs and downloads....as wilma flintstone!

monet


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 13, 2008)

someone else recommended www.internetbasedfamily.com  they have a full feature website for $22 month. going to check it out.  i always feel like i'm about to step on a bear-trap!

monet


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank everyone!

Yeah I love my babies!   
Good luck with your web site!


----------

